# Toyota 820 getting Needle Motor Lock between letters



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all,

I just picked up a used Toyota 820 ESP. This is our first embroidery machine and I'm learning as I go along (with many thanks to this forum). After a long, frustrating day yesterday I got the machine to read data and somewhat work. 

The problem is that it get a 'NEEDLE MOTOR LOCK' error as it finishes one letter and is about to move to the next. It also gives the same error at the end of a design. (I was able to get through a 2" x 2" snowflake @ 500 spm without a problem, but when it got to the end I got the error message rather than 'Embroidery Complete') The problem seems to be that the thread in the lower bobbin will loop down and back up across the front of the shuttle, causing the thread to jam.

I've oiled the machine in the specified ports as per the instructions and lightly cleaned the lower bobbin area of dust and waste thread. I didn't have a chance to remove the needle plate yet to clean and inspect the blades. I have not been attempting to use the machines trimming feature.

The first time I got the machine working at all was the only time that I was able to stitch 3 letters out and have the machine say 'Embroidery Complete'. I still got the 'Needle Lock' error message, but I just oiled the machine and re-started the design with no problems. 

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. We already have a decent size job lined up, and I want to have time to familiarize myself with the machine as much as possible.

-Mike


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

is it trimming between letters? it sounds like trimmer is binding.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

It doesn't trim between the letters. It just stops running and shows a SEWING MOTOR LOCK ERROR. All I do is turn off the alert and press start and it continues on to the next.


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

does machine roll over easily when you turn the hand wheel? how fast are you runnning it? sounds like it's not able to handle the speed change. could be mecanical bind could be electronic. you may want to make sure it's properly lubricated. if so clean and reseat electrical connections use a cleaning solution thats safe for circuit boards.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

The machine rolls over by hand and runs fine at 500-600spm. The thread tensions are so out of whack that I wouldn't be surprised if it has something to do with that. On one head I kept getting a thread break error for no reason because its so messed up.

We made the decision to drop the machine off with a professional. It's at a shop in Princeton, NJ. He's going to clean/tune/service it this week. He's also going to give me some instruction on how to use the machine. 

If anyone is familiar with this particular model, there knowledge would be great to me. I know nothing about embroidery (except for what I've learned on here and searching the internet). And I know even less about the technical workings of our model. I've learned as much as the instructions can tell me (which isn't much), but I want to know all of the tricks to this particular machine. I'm going to start another post for that, but I figured I'd give it a try in here too. I'll post results after I get the machine back.

-Mike


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Check your fuses


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

you did right thing technician should be able tell you exactly what was going on.
motor lock means that the motor cant go so theres either a bind or weak drive motor/ motor driver. that it just does it between letters is odd because theres more stress on the motor when it's punching the needle through the work than just cycling. it very well could be a power problem. anyway post what you find out. thanks


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Did you check the fuses? There are 3 of them located in the CPU (white plastic holders). I will bet one of them is burned out. I had 3 Toyota 830's.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

I had checked the fuses before I dropped the machine off. Turned out something was binding with the cutter. Runs and trims perfect now.


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad you got it going! Thanks for the update.


----------



## amekyp (Oct 7, 2012)

I have same error code "sewing machine lock" as soon I have to turn on a machine toyota820 ESP.So i have to turn a whell and when emergency clean resume.I have still have issues communicatin error 2,with my win xp,and i have use a wilcom es65 and expert stitch manager.How to fix it ?I have already tryed what recomended on forum.Thank you


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

Were is located a fuses?I have Toyota 850 and when i turn ON a machine don't have any noses but Expert monitor working w message THREAD CHANGE ERROR. I cleaning . oiling and motor don't start.
Please help


----------

